
Performance Win: load your SPA’s required data while your app loads in parallel - developsean
https://github.com/sean-roberts/parallel-data
======
developsean
The performance benefits are immediately obvious and this route removes the
headache of http2 setup or service workers to get benefits as fast as possible

